# .257 ackleye improved reloading data?



## Elk Brass (Jan 9, 2009)

I just got a 257 ai made for me and would appriciate any reloading data that anyone could give please. :beer: Thank you


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.reloadersnest.com/frontpage. ... iberID=111

Mine particularly like a max load of H4831SC pushing a 100 gr Nosler BT or Partition. But mine has a 26 inch barrel. If yours is shorter than that 4350 may get better results.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

So long as you start with the recommended light loads for the std. 257 you can safely work your loads up for the AI using that info as a guideline.


----------



## Elk Brass (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the information :beer:


----------

